# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Vegan / vegetarian / omnivore / other lifestyle diets.

## Antidote

Curious to know how many people have which diets on here. Also have some questions:

1. If you've changed your diet in some way (i.e. you used to be omnivore but switched to vegan or vegetarian) are there any foods you miss eating? Do you get bored with what you are supposed to eat? 
2. Are you the sort of person who gets cravings? If so, did they change in any way with dietary changes?
3. What would you rate your diet when it comes to taste and enjoyment (out of 10)?
4. Is there anything about your current diet that you dislike (cost / availability / inconvenience / taste ect)?
5. Do you need to take supplements? 
6. If you changed your diet did you notice any changes in your body? (Good or bad, can get as detailed as you like)

I may add more questions later but that's it for now.

----------


## lethargic nomad

> Curious to know how many people have which diets on here. Also have some questions:
> 
> 1. If you've changed your diet in some way (i.e. you used to be omnivore but switched to vegan or vegetarian) are there any foods you miss eating? Do you get bored with what you are supposed to eat? 
> 2. Are you the sort of person who gets cravings? If so, did they change in any way with dietary changes?
> 3. What would you rate your diet when it comes to taste and enjoyment (out of 10)?
> 4. Is there anything about your current diet that you dislike (cost / availability / inconvenience / taste ect)?
> 5. Do you need to take supplements? 
> 6. If you changed your diet did you notice any changes in your body? (Good or bad, can get as detailed as you like)
> 
> I may add more questions later but that's it for now.




1.  I used to eat everything and now I'm pescatarian. I'm nearly a vegetarian since I'm not terribly fond of most seafood.  I only eat canned tuna, fried shrimp, and shrimp tempura.  I liked eating meat.  Wasn't a huge fan of it but I did enjoy it.  I'm not super strict.  Like sometimes if I go to an Indian buffet, I will dish up the liquid part of the tikka masala and just avoid the chicken.  

2.  Yes, I do get cravings.  Can't recall if they have changed or not.  

3.  My current diet is tasty of course, since I'm the one picking and choosing it.  My main issue right now is lack of money and my poor cooking skills.  I can cook somewhat but my repertoire is limited.  Wish I had money to go out to a restaurant at least once a week.  I miss Indian and Thai.  

4.  When I was working, all the nearby fast-food restaurants did not have much in the way of vegetarian options.  That was frustrating.  Like Subway only had the veggie patty and Panera only had 2 sandwich options that were vegetarian and maybe 2 or 3 soup options.  There was a small Indian restaurant near but it was a little more pricey than fast food.  I went there occasionally.  

Usually if I get to pick the restaurant, it's not a problem.  When I go out with groups it can be annoying because I'm not in control.  Like if the group ends up at an Italian restaurant, that means I'm stuck with some sort cheesy pasta or if it's a diner I just get fries or a grilled cheese sandwich. Diners usually have veggie burgers but I can eat those at home for way cheaper.  One time I went with a group to a Colombian restaurant.  Horrible.  They didn't even have cheese empanadas, only meat empanadas.  Never again.  I think I just had water.  

People usually think that it's okay as long as there is at least something vegetarian on the menu....but I'm picky.  So that does not work out.  

5.  I take a multivitamin and vitamin B-12.  Don't think I really need them though.  

6.  I have not noticed any change.  I will say not working and being broke has resulted in a 12 pound weight loss.

----------


## Antidote

I haven't really had dairy products much in the last 6 months and today I had a white hot chocolate and it made me nauseous. I can't handle milk anymore. Oh well, probably for the best.

----------

